# Pas d'accès internet sous Windows sur Mac



## Jabaloo (25 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à vous,

J'ai réussi l'installation de windows sur mon mac mais il m'est impossible de me connecter à internet, le message "nous n'avons pas pu nous connecter à ce réseau" s'affiche lorsque je tente de me connecter.
Après moulte recherche sur internet les solutions proposées se sont avéré inefficaces.
J'espère pouvoir trouver une solution ici 

Je ne sais pas comment crée de sujet alors j'ai trouvé ce sujet qui s'en rapprochait le plus !

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*A priori, c'est avec le bouton "Nouveau" qu'on crée un nouveau fil...* 

Merci d'avance !


----------

